# Porter Cable Through Dovetail Jig - I need some advice



## TimeKeepsGoing (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm at a loss here as to what to do next to correct the issue I'm having. I really appreciate everyone's time taken to help a fellow wood worker. With that said here's my issue:

I'm making complete boxes to stack on top of each other (bee hives) using through dovetail joints on a porter cable dovetail jig (actually two of them, one set for pins, the other for the dovetails). I love the way they look especially on finer woods. I'm running into a problem where just one of my short sides of the box is coming up 1/8"-3/16" lower, making a little tiny gap between the boxes and it's driving me mad on how to correct the issue.

Here's my process:

2 Long sides
2 Short sides (obvious…sorry just had to list my wood components)

On the long pieces, I'm cutting the pins from left to right. After I'm done with the 1st end of the piece, I'm rotating 180 degrees and positioning it against the right end of the jig to finish the cuts. I do this for both longer boards.

On the shorter boards, I cut the dovetails and then flip the board, keeping it on the same side of the jig to finish the cuts.

This is a good way to do it but I end up with one end of the box being absolutely perfect and the other end with the very small gap.

Any ideas???

Here's the photo album: (last pic is of the perfect side, other three are of the problem area)



http://imgur.com/y8UG7


----------

